# CL Ad For 11" Quick Change Gear Box Parts



## Nogoingback (Feb 1, 2017)

If anyone needs gears or other parts for an 11" Logan QCGB, there's an ad on the Portland OR 
Craigslist.  He claims to have about 75% of the parts to build one.  He'll sell the parts individually
or as a whole.


----------

